# Pass the Salt Please



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I got tired of re-filling those tiny little salt and pepper shakers. And I was tired of counting the holes in the top to know whether I had salt or pepper in my hand. So I made some shakers that don't hide behind the tea glass, and I can tell from across the table which is which. I started with a 1 1/4 inch square of mahogany I had lying around. I wrapped it with 3/16 inch of purple heart. Then I wrapped that with 1/2 inch of maple for salt and walnut for pepper. Turned each individually between centers on the lathe. The finished shakers are a little over 5 inches tall by 1 1/2 inch at the narrow waist. Drilled a 1 1/4 hole almost to the bottom. Finished with pure tung oil. Pressed-in shaker caps from Rockler.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Andy , those are gorgeous. Wish I had that talent


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Little beauties!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The worst shakers make you guess by the size of the holes. Those are nice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*The Hole Problem*



DesertRatTom said:


> The worst shakers make you guess by the size of the holes. Those are nice.


Why does anyone think those hole-size jobbies are a good idea! 
At least with a pepper mill you've got a fighting chance...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Andy


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I Like those, nice job, Andy,
Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Wow Andy, those look Great!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Great job Andy. They will go good with eggs. :wink:


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent looking Andy


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice shakers, Andy. Interesting shapes you get by turning through the layers.


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

nicely done Andy. I need that at the stove. The grandkids keep saying, "you put too much pepper in it again"!


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Wow Andy , those are gorgeous. Wish I had that talent


First, Thanks to all for the kind words. 

But Talent? I consider myself much more a technician than artist. Nothing in those turnings requires a lot of skill. If you start off with a multi-layered square, and then turn it into a variable-diameter round, you'll get those beautiful arrows at the corners of the square. Just get you a lathe and get started!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're too modest Andy, they are beautiful.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool shakers!! You can make some neat looking stuff like that.

When my Great Grandfather came over from the old country 100 years ago (literally) he glued 9 squares of different shades of wood together and turned out shapes and patterns he sold as table lamps. Drilled a hole up the middle and wired up the lamp parts. Electricity was still new up north, especially in the country. As a very young kid I think I remember him using a belt driven lathe. I got a bag of his parts my aunt gave me when they cleaned her mom's (my grandmother - his daughter) stuff out when she died. I should dig those out.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice use of different woods. SWMBO was inquiring about a pepper mill. Guess that is on my honeydew list now.
Me? I just get a handful of the little packets at the fast food restaurants. j/k


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Y'all!
Harry, How did you turn my photo? I wasn't able to figure how to do that.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Cool shakers!! You can make some neat looking stuff like that.
> 
> When my Great Grandfather came over from the old country 100 years ago (literally) he glued 9 squares of different shades of wood together and turned out shapes and patterns he sold as table lamps. Drilled a hole up the middle and wired up the lamp parts. Electricity was still new up north, especially in the country. As a very young kid I think I remember him using a belt driven lathe. I got a bag of his parts my aunt gave me when they cleaned her mom's (my grandmother - his daughter) stuff out when she died. I should dig those out.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


When my dad passed away I asked the undertaker for a bag of his parts. He recoiled in horror and said " we don't do things like that". I guess I should have asked someone else.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are nice Andy, anyone would be proud to have them on their table.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice way to shake in the New Year , Andy!!


----------

